
No Need to Reinvent the Wheel: How Easy It Is to Build with RISC-V – Rambus - rbanffy
https://www.rambus.com/blogs/no-need-to-reinvent-the-wheel-how-easy-it-is-to-build-with-risc-v/
======
dmt314159
rambus touting benefits of open hardware ecosystem, no irony here

